# How easy to get Visa to live/work in Canada?



## honeybeee2000 (Nov 26, 2008)

I am a 24yr old British female currently residing in Cyprus.

I am considering moving to Canada & would be grateful for any advice or information on Visas.

I am qualified & experienced as a beauty therapist & personal trainer, but am currently working in the Real estate field & would like to continue working in this sector. I also have GCSE's & A-levels.

Can anyone give me any advice on how to proceed. How easy is it to obtain a work visa?

Any suggestions much appreciated,

Regards,

Annabel


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Annabel,
Best option is to read all you can from here initially Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada.
It can be tough and take a long time to get into canada. Worth taking a look at the provincial nomination programs too. Real Estate is not on the jobs in demand list, and with the current economy may be difficult. You migth find stikcing iwht your orginal skills and qualifications the best route to get here.
Louise


----------

